# Details of New Mac OS!11!!Eleventy!



## Doctor X (Mar 18, 2013)

--J.D.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like some serious hairballs on that one  

Or as some might say: "pre-planned quasi-features"


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 19, 2013)

And there I was, already waiting for Mac OS XI, Elephant... (gray, huge, and bloated)


----------

